# Dad's Engines



## bluesboy

I thought I'd start a thread here with photos of some of the engines my Dad has built in his retrement year.

This first one is a 45 degree V twin. It was designed and built by Don Ells(Dad). It has a bore & stroke of 1,000" x 1.125" and a displacement of 29 cc or 1.77 cu in. This engine has a pushrod valve system. The design goal was to have the engine resemble a Harley Davidson Pan Head from the 1940s and 50s.


----------



## bluesboy

Another shot.


----------



## bluesboy

One more.


----------



## cfellows

Beautiful workmanship. Very nice engine. Clearly spent a lot of time and took a lot of care in building it.

Chuck


----------



## chuck foster

your dad does very nice work...........thanks for sharing the pictures.

chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon

Hmm an unusual first post. nice pictures of your dads engines but what about you , your shop and your work. 
Tin


----------



## metalmad

Love the Twin :bow:
Pete


----------



## bearcar1

Does your Father know you are playing with his toys? ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## bluesboy

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Hmm an unusual first post. nice pictures of your dads engines but what about you , your shop and your work.
> Tin


I'm a carpenter by trade. Dad asked me to find a place where pictures of his work might be appreciated by people who do this type of work.


----------



## bluesboy

This is a 14 cylinder radial aircraft engine designed by Lee K Hodgson and built by Don Ells.The bore and stroke is 1.000" x1.125". The displacement is 203 cc or 12.37 cu in. This model engine is not scaled from any particular full sized engine but is generic of many engines that were manufactured before and during the second World War and for many years after.


----------



## bluesboy

Another shot.


----------



## bluesboy

One more.


----------



## stevehuckss396

Both are very nice. Any more?


----------



## bezalel2000

bluesboy  said:
			
		

> I'm a carpenter by trade. Dad asked me to find a place where pictures of his work might be appreciated by people who do this type of work.



Well Bluesboy

Let your Dad know they are definitely appreciated here.

Thanks for posting.

Bez


----------



## vcutajar

Awesome :bow:

Can you convince your dad to make a video of the engines running?

Vince


----------



## bluesboy

vcutajar  said:
			
		

> Awesome :bow:
> 
> Can you convince your dad to make a video of the engines running?
> 
> Vince


Yeah I think I could get that done. It would be fun.


----------



## bluesboy

This is a model of a Sterling Engine powered tractor designed by Rudy Kouhoupt and built by Don Ells. The Stirling Cycle Engine aka hot air engine is the power plant for this little vehicle. The heat source is an alcohol burner.


----------



## bluesboy

Another shot.


----------



## bluesboy

One more.


----------



## bluesboy

This is a 1/3 scale model of a Barr & Stroud engine. It aws designer by Pieter Dekker and built by Don Ells. This engine has a bore and stroke of .866" x 1.18" and displaces 11.4 cc or .695 cu in. 

This model is of a sleeve valve motorcycle engine produced in the early 1920s by the firm of Barr & Stroud of Glasgow Scotland. The sleeve valve design is where the piston is located within a sleeve which is located inside the cylinder. The sleeve moves somewhat up and down and rotates back and forth to open and close porting which allows this engine to operate in a 4 cycle manner.


----------



## bluesboy

Another shot.


----------



## bluesboy

One more.


----------



## mklotz

Just a heads up, BB. You're allowed to attach four (4) pictures to a single post so there's no need to start a new post for each picture.

Your dad is quite a craftsman. Is there any chance of getting him to become a member here and share his wisdom with us?


----------



## cfellows

I agree with MKLOTZ. Your dad is very accomplished at building model engines. Those models are superb. Thanks for letting us have a look at them.

Chuck


----------



## bluesboy

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, BB. You're allowed to attach four (4) pictures to a single post so there's no need to start a new post for each picture.
> 
> Your dad is quite a craftsman. Is there any chance of getting him to become a member here and share his wisdom with us?


Thanks for the heads up on the pics. I'll talk to him about joining the forum today.


----------



## bluesboy

This is a 1/4 scale model of a Kinner K-5 5 cylinder radial engine. It was designed by Pieter Dekker and built by Don Ells. This engine has a bore and stroke of 1.086" x 1.312" and displaces 99.6 cc or 6.0766 cu in.

This engine was used in a number of aircraft engines in the 1930s and 40s. Among them was the Gee-Bee, Bruner-Winkle Bird and the PT-22 Ryan low winged monoplane trainer used during WW 2. The full scale version had a bore and stroke of 4.25"x 5.25" and displaced 372 cu in producing 100 hp.


----------



## ronkh

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Both are very nice. Any more?


I think that "Both are very nice" is a wee bit of an understatement! All of them are master pieces.
To me anyway!

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## steamer

Beautiful!  Would love to know more about the builder too!

Dave


----------



## bluesboy

Here's another shot of the Kinner K-5. For some reason I can only get one picture per post.


----------



## metalmad

Don Ells the name seems familiar , but weather Ive heard it before or not, the body of work demands attention.
definitely Master work *discussion*


----------



## AussieJimG

Great work. Thank you for showing them. It would be such a shame for them to be hidden away when they give us so much pleasure.

Jim


----------



## metalmad

Hay Blue, can we have a shot of the whole display case up on the wall? :bow:
Pete


----------



## capin

:bow:Your dad is a excellent craftsman and we would love to have him here with us also. Thank you for bringing his works of art for us to see. We would like to see anything he has done. Thanks, Brian


----------



## Don1966

Those engines are masterpieces. :bow: and can only be built by a master craftmen. yes please show us the show case. We need someone like your Dad to teach us.

Don


----------



## bluesboy

Don1966  said:
			
		

> Those engines are masterpieces. :bow: and can only be built by a master craftmen. yes please show us the show case. We need someone like your Dad to teach us.
> 
> Don


Well I showed Dad today how to set up an account here and so forth but being old school as he is it remains uncertain if he'll do it or not. That being said I want you all to know that he does appreciate your comments and kind words.


----------



## bluesboy

This is a 1/4 scale model of a Wright J5 engine. This model was designed by Carl Carlsson and built by Don Ells. It has a bore and stroke of 1.000" x 1.102". The displacement is 128 cc or 7.79 cu in. 

This is a model of the engine that powered the Spirit of Saint Louis, the plane that Charles Lindberg flew solo across the Atlantic in 1927.


----------



## bluesboy

This is a model of a liquid cooled V-8. It was designed and built by Don Ells. It has a boreand stroke of 1.093' x 1.000" and a displacement of 123 cc or 7.5 cu in. 

This engine is approximately 1/4 scale of a 350 cu in automotive engine. This engine uses a pushrod valve operation and a full pressure oil system. The carburetor is modeled after a Stromburg 97 that was used on 1940s to 50s Fords.


----------



## metalmad

Hi Blue
This looks like manual work, is this the case or is CNC used?
Either way its inspiring :bow:


----------



## bluesboy

metalmad  said:
			
		

> Hay Blue, can we have a shot of the whole display case up on the wall? :bow:
> Pete


Here you go.


----------



## bluesboy

metalmad  said:
			
		

> Hi Blue
> This looks like manual work, is this the case or is CNC used?
> Either way its inspiring :bow:


There's no CNC in these builds.


----------



## metalmad

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## moconnor

Hello,

Thank you for posting your Dad's work. He is an amazing machinist and miniature engine builder.

Your profile doesn't say what part of the country you are from or what country for that matter, but your father may be interested to display his work at one of the model engineering shows. If he enjoys talking with people of similar interests, he would have a great opportunity to do so. He would also be one of the most popular displays and attractions since this is the first time his work has been introduced to this fraternity. The next event is the N.A.M.E.S. show near Detroit, Michigan at the end of April.

http://www.namesexposition.com/expo.htm

Thanks again for posting your father's work. Wonderful work Don Ells!

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## bluesboy

moconnor  said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for posting your Dad's work. He is an amazing machinist and miniature engine builder.
> 
> Your profile doesn't say what part of the country you are from or what country for that matter, but your father may be interested to display his work at one of the model engineering shows. If he enjoys talking with people of similar interests, he would have a great opportunity to do so. He would also be one of the most popular displays and attractions since this is the first time his work has been introduced to this fraternity. The next event is the N.A.M.E.S. show near Detroit, Michigan at the end of April.
> 
> http://www.namesexposition.com/expo.htm
> 
> Thanks again for posting your father's work. Wonderful work Don Ells!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Mike


We live in Washington State. Are there any northwest shows?


----------



## bhamm1

Great looking collection. If you want another place that would appreciate this work, look at www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com.
They are in Carlsbad, Ca, and we got to visit them last month. Very interesting.
Bob


----------



## gmac

This group may appeal to you guys;

http://www.oregongears.org/

Cheers Garry


----------



## lazylathe

Truly amazing craftsmanship in all of the builds!!! :bow:

One question though!
 Does your father keep track of how long it took each engine to build??

Andrew


----------



## Ken I

That is one magnificent body of work. Awe inspiring.

I hope you can persuade your dad to become an active member.

Did he keep any build data, drawings etc - although if he did drawings - that's enough to publish a book of plans (put me down for one).

We are just drooling for more.

Just a further heads up on Marv's comments - read the thread on posting pictures - you can do it via Photobucket or similar photo sharing website.

Ken


----------



## bluesboy

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Truly amazing craftsmanship in all of the builds!!! :bow:
> 
> One question though!
> Does your father keep track of how long it took each engine to build??
> 
> Andrew


Thanks for the comments. No I don't think kept track of the time frame of the builds. Some of them took quite a while though. That 14 cylinder radial I'm pretty sure took more than a year. He does it for fun and to keep his mind sharp. We celebrated his 80th birthday a couple of days ago. Dad says if his shop work starts to seem like a job he puts it down and finds something else to do.


----------



## mu38&Bg#

bluesboy  said:
			
		

> This is a 1/3 scale model of a Barr & Stroud engine. It aws designer by Pieter Dekker and built by Don Ells. This engine has a bore and stroke of .866" x 1.18" and displaces 11.4 cc or .695 cu in.
> 
> This model is of a sleeve valve motorcycle engine produced in the early 1920s by the firm of Barr & Stroud of Glasgow Scotland. The sleeve valve design is where the piston is located within a sleeve which is located inside the cylinder. The sleeve moves somewhat up and down and rotates back and forth to open and close porting which allows this engine to operate in a 4 cycle manner.



How odd that Google took me here while looking for Barr & Stroud info while I try to determine if I'll finally build one. I saw the thread a few days ago but hadn't stopped in yet. Beautiful engines here.


----------



## bluesboy

Ken I  said:
			
		

> That is one magnificent body of work. Awe inspiring.
> 
> I hope you can persuade your dad to become an active member.
> 
> Did he keep any build data, drawings etc - although if he did drawings - that's enough to publish a book of plans (put me down for one).
> 
> We are just drooling for more.
> 
> Just a further heads up on Marv's comments - read the thread on posting pictures - you can do it via Photobucket or similar photo sharing website.
> 
> Ken


His drawings are done old school on his little drafting table in his shop. Probably not enough to do a book. BTW I'm getting close to posting a video of the V twin running.


----------



## lee9966

That is truly some beautiful work! I second the request for videos.

Btw am I the only one who saw namesexposition.com and for a second read it as name sex position? Gave me a pause for sure.

Lee


----------



## smfr

LeeScrounger  said:
			
		

> Btw am I the only one who saw namesexposition.com and for a second read it as name sex position? Gave me a pause for sure.



Heh, no, I pointed that out when it was first posted. Maybe both our minds are in the gutter ;D

Simon


----------



## bluesboy

Below is a link to a video that Dad created a few years ago, showing off the engines that he had built at the time and powering up the little V-Twin... enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_sDOYQty8A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chuck foster

thanks for the video and the shop tour..................your dad has built some very very nice stuff.

chuck


----------



## larry1

Chuck, Thank you very much. Trully enjoyed your dads models, and a trip through his shop.  larry


----------



## metalmad

Hi Blue 
That little twin sure has a gutsy note, I loved it and found it very inspiring.
I really hope you post video's for all the Engines, starting with the fourteen cyl :bow: :bow:
A legacy for us all to enjoy. :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## mhirst121

just looked at this thread and glad I did. The work is absolutely superb, very well done and thanks for showing. The sleeve valve looks a beauty, would love to build one of these some time, do you know if the plans are still available?

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## bluesboy

mhirst121  said:
			
		

> just looked at this thread and glad I did. The work is absolutely superb, very well done and thanks for showing. The sleeve valve looks a beauty, would love to build one of these some time, do you know if the plans are still available?
> 
> Cheers,
> MartinH


Those plans came from Strictly IC magazine.


----------



## AussieJimG

Great engines, great video. Thanks

Jim


----------



## steamer

That's Awesome Bluesboy!  Great runner!  :bow:

Dave


----------



## lazylathe

WOW!!!! th_confused0052WOW!!!!

Amazing work on all engines and then the sound of the v-twin!!! :bow:

I would be hard pressed not to spend all my time playing with my toys if those were mine!!! :big:

Andrew


----------



## bearcar1

That video 'tour' was quite enjoyable. Thank your Father for me. I felt as if I was right along side him as he was pointing out his creations. Marvelous specimens they are. Has he given any thought to joining us here in person? I am certain he would fit right in and he would absolutely be welcomed by all. *nudge, nudge, wink, wink* stickpoke

BC1
Jim


----------



## bluesboy

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> That video 'tour' was quite enjoyable. Thank your Father for me. I felt as if I was right along side him as he was pointing out his creations. Marvelous specimens they are. Has he given any thought to joining us here in person? I am certain he would fit right in and he would absolutely be welcomed by all. *nudge, nudge, wink, wink* stickpoke
> 
> BC1
> Jim


I've talked to Dad about responding here but he's very old school and not very computer friendly. With that being said I'd like you all to know that Dad very much appreciates the interest that you guys have shown here. For my part I'm glad to have had the opportunity to share Dad's work with people who appreciate it. Stay tuned. I'm working on getting some more videos made soon. Thanks to everyone for viewing.


----------



## bearcar1

BB' would your Father be 'open' to learning some of the simpler aspects of computers such as posting and viewing messages? If he were, and you are up to the challenge, perhaps some time spent together would assist him in getting settled in here on his own. I am quite certain, even at his age, that he would enjoy the company and we all would most definitely enjoy his. Keep after him, these old timers can be tough nuts to crack ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## popnrattle

Your Pop definitely has the talent and obviously a partiality to "round" motors! And they are my favorite configuration. (I consider a V-twin as part round!) ;D Thanks for posting and thank your Dad for letting you. Later, Rick.


----------



## Don Ells

I finaly got around to joining. I'm the guy that built these engines. I appreciate all of your kind comments. Right now I'm trying to find some ideas for a new project.


----------



## bezalel2000

Don

They are Awsome.

Thanks for joining us. wEc1

Bez


----------



## Ogaryd

Welcome Don,

I think this is the longest introduction I've ever read, but its been well worth it.

Hope you find a new project soon.

I know you're itching to fire up that Bridgeport,  Gary


----------



## Ken I

Don,
   Thast is an awesome body of work - welcome to the forum I'm sure you will be a much valued contributor.

Ken


----------



## metalmad

welcome to the club Don 
love your work :bow:
Pete


----------



## bearcar1

Hello Don, and welcome. At last we have you as one among us. What projects are/have you been working on of late? We'd love to hear about them.


BC1
Jim


----------



## steamer

On behalf of HMEM Don , Welcome! :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## vcutajar

Don

Welcome wEc1 and glad to hear from you.

Vince


----------



## Atzerath

Quite an introduction...these are amazing examples of craftsmanship..


----------

